# 4WD LOW



## PINEISLAND1 (Dec 21, 1999)

Do you guys plow in 4 low all the time, ever, or only when 4 high can't handle it any more? Also, do you plow in drive, or 1 or 2. And lastly, is there any need to disengage the overdrive when you push snow, since we don't get to that speed? Thanks,

Tom


----------



## Eric ELM (May 13, 2001)

Tom, It depends on the conditions, if your plowing a big lot and the snow is deep and wet, I would use low range. If you are plowing driveways and it's fluffy light snow, I use 4 high, but if there are a lot of deep drifts or deep wet snow, I use 4 low. When I get in the truck to leave the house to plow, I lock out overdrive.

----------
[email protected]
http://pages.prodigy.net/eric.erickson/index.html


----------



## PINEISLAND1 (Dec 21, 1999)

Thanks. So how does your truck respond in 4h if the snow is too much to handle? I just worry about doing damage to something, because to this point I haven't seemed to need 4 low. My only lots are pretty small though, I'll admit. Can I feel confident that if the truck seems to be handling it that its probably ok? Also do you plow in drive, or do you drop down into 1 or 2?

Thanks again,

Tom


----------



## Eric ELM (May 13, 2001)

The only time I have used 4 low is last January when we had the 2nd worst blizzard in the Chicago's history. I had snow piled up 6 or more feet and didn't have room to put the next snow that drifted for a week. I had to push the piles back, so I put it in 4 low so I would be less likely to hurt the trans. I do 60 large driveways all with a 1/2 mile radius of my starting point and all but one is push offs. I don't do any commercial lots. I use drive, but it stays in low gear on driveways. You said you do small lots, so drive should be fine. If you put it in second, you don't start out in low gear and I think that is hard on transmissions. I hope this helps. Anyone else have their opinions?

----------
[email protected]
http://pages.prodigy.net/eric.erickson/index.html


----------



## DaveO (Dec 21, 1999)

My Ford is a 4spd standard. 300 ci six cylinder. I have NEVER needed to use low range pushing snow. Even 12inch+ of wet heavy in a 175 x 100 foot lot. This is probably due to the gear ratios of my tranny. I have the 'granny' 1st gear and use it only with heavy loads or when I want to go real slow to plow close to something. The 6 cylinder has a TON of torque down low, and wont go over 5-10 mph in 1st. I'm sure the auto could benefit from low range sometimes depending on your gears/tires. If I put mine in 1st and low range it won't go over 3mph. I can get out and walk alongside and steer it. It will probably break a drivetrain component before it runs out of power.

Dave


----------



## ashlandscaping (Dec 22, 1999)

Little input don't plow in first or second gear on a auto tranns. In 95 when I bought my pick-up the dealer said to always use 1 or 2 gear never drive it will kill trans. Well my drive was hearing this and took in what the guy said(first time he ever did listen to anyone) and about 3 snows later i had no tranns left. My tranny guy that we use told me never ever to do that again. Reason why the dealer told us that was to keep us from plowing at 30mph so less chance of stuff breaking. With warrinties it helps them to say that. If you have overdrive lock it out. I know that ford has lots of problems with the overdrives in plow trucks so lock it out to be safe. As far as low gear that is alot of wear on the truck if the truck is slipping and really high reving and just don't seem to be able to push it then use it. Only Once have I EVER used it and that was last year on a 500 ft drivway that I was plowing with a ford Bronco could not grab or push for life of me at one point I thought It was going to blow. Only time ever used it only reason short wheel base couldn't grab other wise never any problems. BUT THATS A FORD FOR YOU!!!!!!!!!! Just Kidding GUYS Happy Holiodays to all


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 1999)

Guess I'm the only only one that plows in 4 low. Yes, 2" of light fluffy snow I don't, but anything more, or wet and heavy, I use low. Why nott use low? Do you have to plow so fast that using low is a problem? I found in 4 hi, when plowing, most times I am coming to the end of a push, my truck is just shifting to second gear, and I'm jamming on the brakes. In 4 low, it sahifts to second much sooner, and I'm in second when coming to the end. Just letting off the gas, and the gear drag slow me down and save my brakes some.
Remember, just because your truck can push it, doesn't mean you should plow in 4 high. If you have an auto trans, what's the link between the engine and trans? The torque converter. What it filled with? Transmission fluid. What absorbs the shocks in the driveline? The torque converter. How? Hydraulically. The fluid, gets much hotter when under a load.
Like pulling a trailer, the worst thing you can do, is pull up a long hill, and park at the top, shutting the truck off. It's best to leave it run a few minutes, to dissapate the heat in the trans fluid. Plowing in 4 high, you'll cook your trans fluid faster, believe me. had mine rebuilt last year for this reason, I now plow in 4 low, and have had no troubles since. Also, torque converters lock up when at a given rpm, belowit, they are only partially locked, and the fluid takes the beating. Plowing in 4 low, ensures the converter is fully locked more, thus staying cooler.
As your mechanic, or trans guy, and see what he says about plowing in high, or towing then parking.

~Chuck

----------
Chuck's Chevy Truck Pages - Snowplowing Central
http://members.aol.com/csmith669/plowcentral.html


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

If you have a standard tranny not much need for 4 low unless it is for extremely slow moving. But with the auto, I used 4 low all the time, why beat the tranny. You will not notice much difference in speed, and you will save alot of trouble later on. However when I got my diesel, 4 low raises the RPM s way to high, especially in reverse, so I now use it only when I have to go up, or down a step hill when pushing a load.
Dino


----------



## Eric ELM (May 13, 2001)

I had an 85 Ford F250 4 speed previous to the one I have now. I agree, you don't need to use 4 low in that, but you need one heck of a good left leg to operate that clutch. It seems easy to do, but if you have to do 60 driveways 2 times, because of an all day big snow, that clutch will wear out a good leg. Automatic trans is the way to go for sure. 

----------
[email protected]
http://pages.prodigy.net/eric.erickson/index.html


----------



## SLSNursery (Dec 21, 1999)

I Just wanted to mention a couple of things I have noticed over the past few years related to this topic and Ford trucks. 1. 4L in our diesel F-350s is way too much torque for simple plowing or regular pushes (75-100 yards at a clip). If you (or another driver who isn't as careful) jump into an Auto transmission in 4 low, just feel how the truck shifts between R and D, especially after about 8 hours of plowing when the ATF is good and warmed up. Or, better yet, imagine you are an ice cold U-Joint. If you are careful and get to know your vehicle, you will be able to stop accelerating before hitting 2nd gear. You also might be able to stop rolling forward before shifting into reverse. 
Second point - Like Chuck said, the Torque converter is filled with ATF. Since our trucks are newer, I have had the dealer do some servicing (I usually try to pick their brains about stuff so I can learn more about what to expect from the trucks). A service manager mentioned to me that a lot of guys who changed their own fluid weren't letting the torque converter drain out. He made a point about this (and that those were the first ones to need new E4ODs), so I have been careful, and hopefully this will pay off. For those of you anti-automatic fans, I like manual trannies, but we have a lot of drivers during the summer and this November I had my left knee reconstructed for the second time in 8 years.

----------
Phil Grande - Soundview Landscape Supply
http://members.aol.com/scagrider


----------



## Lazer (Jan 1, 2000)

We plow in 4-low ALL the time, no exceptions. Okay, our Diesel truck plows in 4-high cause he has to. (no engine RPM)

In the last 3 years:

Rebuilt the Diesel transmission 4 times.

10 gas trucks (4 low plowers) rebuilt 1 transmission in 3 years.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Alot of that has to do with the fact that the Ford auto and 5 speed are just not up to handling the torque from the PS diesel, and that is a quote from a Ford engineer I met in Pittsburg in June at the SIMA symposium.
They hoped that the 99's had fixxed that problem.
Diesels generate alot more heat, and the factory coolers can not handle the heat dissapation effectively, so they tear up trannies.
Dino

----------
Professional Ice and Snow Management 
Products:Services:Equipment www.sima.org


----------



## BlackBeauty (Aug 29, 2017)

Plowing newbie -- using my new-to-me 2001 Mazda B3000 5 speed manual with SnowEx LT7200 with down.pressure . I learn SO much here ! Was getting clutch smell.while plowing ( used 4wd.high.because someone told me 4wd lo is.only for crawling over giant rocks offroading lol). Today used 4wd lo and no smell and much better performance 
Seemed like better control , power , and traction . Thanks ,.folks !


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Not sure if you will get any responce as these folks are not still on this forum.

Thread is 18 years old now. Just a heads up for you.


----------



## BlackBeauty (Aug 29, 2017)

LOL ! OMG ....I never looked at the date . Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Holy carp...haven't seen the PINEISLAND1 username in a long, long, long, long time.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

That was the name that make me look at the date. It has been quite a few years since he has been around


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

I had a lot to say if they were recent lol. I'm thinking it would of got locked quick.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Some members have kids born that year that are posting for them now...


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

The simple answer is put it in D which stands for Dozer mode

For you Manuel guys, get off the clutch fast.

I'm too old to remember 18 years ago, but I'll never forget her.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mr.Markus said:


> Some members have kids born that year that are posting for them now...


My daughter just rolls her eyes when I have been looking at my phone and start laughing...and a "let me guess, plowsite buddies?"


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> My daughter just rolls her eyes when I have been looking at my phone and start laughing...and a "let me guess, plowsite buddies?"


I just freak out the dogs...
This is my 3rd dog since this thread started...


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Philbilly2 said:


> Not sure if you will get any responce as these folks are not still on this forum.
> 
> Thread is 18 years old now. Just a heads up for you.


Mark is still here, unfortunately


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

This is older than my plowing career.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I think this one by far takes the oldest thread revival award.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

When I have a (nearly) full load of salt in the back, I plow in 2 high a lot of the time. Lots of variables that change that too though and quickly some times.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I can't even imagine plowing in 4 low. My drivetrain would be whining louder than my old lady. I'm like Jonnie above, If I'm loaded down at all, I'm usually in 2 wheel.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Ditto, I try to plow in 2wd, I always travel in 4 Hi and have never plowed in 4 lo that I can remember. I do try to go to 4 low now and then just to try to keep it free. I have used 4 low of road just to maintain a slow speed.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

John_DeereGreen said:


> I think this one by far takes the oldest thread revival award.


At least it' a legitimate topic to revive. 
4 lo is to climb out of ditches get unstuck mostly. I've plowed in 4 lo a couple times in my career not often. Couple times for the 16.5 Superbowl storm, and Jan 5th 2014 we got a foot that drifted like the Superbowl storm. The driveway approaches were higher than the blade could lift after the city trucks came through.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Freshwater said:


> At least it' a legitimate topic to revive.
> 4 lo is to climb out of ditches get unstuck mostly. I've plowed in 4 lo a couple times in my career not often. Couple times for the 16.5 Superbowl storm, and Jan 5th 2014 we got a foot that drifted like the Superbowl storm. The driveway approaches were higher than the blade could lift after the city trucks came through.


I backed across a road to push my customers snow up into their yard, mis-calculated the width of the road, put the a** end of the truck, full pallet of salt down a 3 ft ditch. Drove right out in 4 low. 1995 F-250 X cab, long box.


----------



## the Suburbanite (Jan 27, 2018)

LOL. My daily driver Suburban is almost as old as this thread.

As mentioned elsewhere, I don't plow for $$, that said, I try to maintain access to a shop I have use of (on family property) that has a long super steep gravel drive with a switchback turn half way up. Depending on the amount of snow and they type of snowpack, I have to "break trail" and back up it (from the paved parking pad off the road) in 4 low (4 hi = too much wheelspin) drop the plow, push downhill, repeat. 

I was always taught to use 2wd until you had to use 4 hi, use 4 hi until you need to use 4 low. The 350' gravel drive at my house is relatively flat, and I either push in 2wd (or 4 hi if necessary).


----------



## BlackBeauty (Aug 29, 2017)

I've driven manual transmissions my whole life and was getting unmistakable clutch burning smell. Then I tried 4lo and the truck performed so much better . Only doing my driveway and my folks' next door so speed is not an issue---not plowing for my livelihood . I have a tiny truck --- 17 yr old creampuff and am trying to baby it as much as possible . Maybe 4lo isn't necessary with full sized trucks ? Mine is only 187" long which is why I got it. I need to maneuver a lot -- narrow driveways , street , and idiot neighbors who park on the street despite bans during storm . So plowing in 4 lo won't hurt my truck , right ? I'm good with slow and steady


----------



## BlackBeauty (Aug 29, 2017)

Also I should add that both houses and driveways are on serious hills so no flat plowing for me unfortunately


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

BlackBeauty said:


> I've driven manual transmissions my whole life and was getting unmistakable clutch burning smell. Then I tried 4lo and the truck performed so much better . Only doing my driveway and my folks' next door so speed is not an issue---not plowing for my livelihood . I have a tiny truck --- 17 yr old creampuff and am trying to baby it as much as possible . Maybe 4lo isn't necessary with full sized trucks ? Mine is only 187" long which is why I got it. I need to maneuver a lot -- narrow driveways , street , and idiot neighbors who park on the street despite bans during storm . So plowing in 4 lo won't hurt my truck , right ? I'm good with slow and steady





BlackBeauty said:


> Also I should add that both houses and driveways are on serious hills so no flat plowing for me unfortunately


No, it's not going to hurt anything. In your situation it's probably better to use 4 lo.

NYH1.


----------



## BlackBeauty (Aug 29, 2017)

Thanks . I appreciate that . I'm learning as I go. Hopefully I make each mistake only once


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

I use 4 lo when the truck starts to strain with what I am pushing. I plow roads so the heavy wet stuff is tough on the initial pass.


----------



## BlackBeauty (Aug 29, 2017)

^Interesting...thanks.
We got more snow and i plowed again in 4lo and no clutch smell so I'm sold....nothing but 4 lo and a turtle's pace for me


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

I think Eric has been dead 16 years now. I think it was march of 2002, when he passed. RIP Eric


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

I was a sophomore in hs when this thread was started.. jeez i didnt even know the interwebz was around back then


----------



## Robinson_Cnst (Jan 4, 2013)

Imo plowing in 4 LO would be far harder on your drive train, especialy turning! Some of you must plow like old people......dance. who has time to wait on that t-case to do all that shifting. 2 ton of salt in the back and 2wd. However ive ate up a few transfer cases lately lol


----------



## Gotomgo (Apr 2, 2018)

Wow! I also plow in 2wd but I also have my bed loaded with salt and agressive tires.very rarely put it in 4wd unless excessive spinning etc... And low if I really have to work the truck and it's straining in hi as it's just a gas job.more or less pile pushing. More people mess their trucks up trying to plow in 4wd .then anything else


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

Gotomgo said:


> Wow! I also plow in 2wd but I also have my bed loaded with salt and agressive tires.very rarely put it in 4wd unless excessive spinning etc... And low if I really have to work the truck and it's straining in hi as it's just a gas job.more or less pile pushing. *More people mess their trucks up trying to plow in 4wd .then anything else*


Could you elaborate on this?

NYH1.


----------



## Gotomgo (Apr 2, 2018)

The sharp turning and front end wanting to bind up. Plays hell on the u joints and axle shafts. Control arm bushings etc..


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

NYH1 said:


> Could you elaborate on this?
> 
> NYH1.


Lol...beat me to it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Gotomgo said:


> The sharp turning and front end wanting to bind up. Plays hell on the u joints and axle shafts. Control arm bushings etc..


Been plowing for over 30 years...I have yet to plow on bare pavement.


----------



## the Suburbanite (Jan 27, 2018)

NYH1 said:


> Could you elaborate on this?
> 
> NYH1.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

Gotomgo said:


> The sharp turning and front end wanting to bind up. Plays hell on the u joints and axle shafts. Control arm bushings etc..


As Mark mentioned, don't run it in 4wd on bare pavement and it's a non issue. I put mine in 2wd quite a bit when it makes sense to. I don't put it in 2wd because plowing is hard on my 4wd system.

NYH1.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I run in 4WD all the time when I'm plowing. And most of the time while between accounts.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Gotomgo said:


> The sharp turning and front end wanting to bind up. Plays hell on the u joints and axle shafts. Control arm bushings etc..


Yes and no.
Been plowing for quite a few years with cv front and u joint fronts, if I'm on bare pavement, I'll do a 20 point turn. I can feel the front end tighten up, so I just let off a bit.
But if you have no clue what your doing then yea, I can see pple doing full lock turns


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I run in 4WD all the time when I'm plowing. And most of the time while between accounts.


Yeah but you're the Oomkesman....you can pull that off! 

NYH1.


----------



## Gotomgo (Apr 2, 2018)

That's the difference between an owner operator and just a driver/employee


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I better get rid of all my employees that aren't destroying my trucks by using 4WD.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

Gotomgo said:


> That's the difference between an owner operator and just a driver/employee


I'm the CEO, President, VP, Sec, Treas., Social Worker/Counselor, Tactical Op. Officer, Strategic Planner/Coordinator, Laborer/Operator, Mechanic, Gunner and Janitor....I wear many hats! 

NYH1.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

NYH1 said:


> I wear many hats!


Must just have a big head.....:laughing:


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

dieselss said:


> Must just have a big head.....:laughing:


That and....

NYH1.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

Good thing this guy only had to do his driveway.


----------



## Gotomgo (Apr 2, 2018)

Anybody notice his tires? They don't Evan look like A/t tires look like Nitto dura grapplers or similar....horrible In The snow.im sure a half worn set of bfg Tkos would of done way better


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

I think this has run its course


----------

